# 1. Mai - Wer ist dabei?



## Mr. Hide (23. April 2007)

Ich bin´s euer Helge!

Ich habe mir für den *1. Mai* eine kleine Überraschungstour ausgedacht, zu der ich euch hiermit herzlich einladen möchte.

Die Tour wird präsentiert von der 






*Vorab etwas zu der Region, die wir besuchen werden:*

_In XXX herrscht Hochlandklima mit großen Tagestemperaturschwankungen und viel Sonnenschein. Auch sind die Temperaturunterschiede zwischen dem Süden XXX´s und dem Norden beträchtlich.

Das angenehmste Klima ist in den tieferen Lagen des Südostens XXX´s. Dort liegen auch die Städte x, y und z. X hat eine Durchschnittstemperatur von 8 Grad Celsius, Y von 6,5 Grad während nach Norden hin das XXX Plateau auf über X m Höhe ansteigt und in der nördlichen Hälfte XXX´s ist die jährliche Durchschnittstemperatur unter 0 Grad (Permafrostgebiet).

Die meisten Bewohner XXX´s leben im Gebiet zwischen X und Y sowie am Ostrand des XXX Hochlands während der Norden, der Zentralbereich wie auch der Westen XXX´s weitestgehend unbewohnbar sind._

*Treffpunkt: 01.05. um 11 Uhr am Schiersteiner Hafen, Parkplatz Kleinaustr.

Länge und Höhenmeter: 40 KM und 900 HM

Einkehr: Aber sicher!*

Wer darf mit?: Alle Beinharten und sympathischen Sympathisanten, die einen Helm tragen und die DIMB-Regeln befolgen

Das Fahrtempo wird sehr von meinem schlechten Konditionsniveau   geprägt sein, die erforderliche Fahrtechnik bewegt sich auf S2-Niveau  

Bei Fragen hier posten

Ihne Ihr Karl-Heinz Helge Heinz Hide






p.s.: Anbei ein Bild des historischen Teils der Hauptstadt von XXX


----------



## Bettina (23. April 2007)

Mensch Helge,
eine Einladung der Paulanervogelgemeinschaft    und mit garantierter Einkehr   und dann noch gemeinsam mit Tiefstaplern:


> Das Fahrtempo wird sehr von meinem schlechten Konditionsniveau  geprägt sein



Da bin ich dabei  (nicht bei den Tiefstaplern sondern bei der Tour: ich bin die Bremse!)

bis denne Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (23. April 2007)

Bettina schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei  (nicht bei den Tiefstaplern sondern bei der Tour: ich bin die Bremse!)
> 
> bis denne Bettina



Das freut mich Frau Präsidentin,

wir können das Ganze ja auch als Inaugurationstour für dich in heimischen Gefilden deklarieren  

Ansonsten bin ich wirklich langsam und wer mich überholt, zahlt eine Runde  

Gruß
Jen... äh Helge


----------



## Bettina (23. April 2007)

> wir können das Ganze ja auch als Inaugurationstour für dich in heimischen Gefilden deklarieren



Sehr gerne, aber umso mehr muss ich darauf achten, dass ich nicht in eine Diaphorese gerate. Sonst kann ich nicht für angemessenes Äusseres garantieren.


----------



## maifelder (23. April 2007)

Bettina schrieb:


> Sehr gerne, aber umso mehr muss ich darauf achten, dass ich nicht in eine Diaphorese gerate. Sonst kann ich nicht für angemessenes Äusseres garantieren.




Ehrlicher frischer Schweiss ist doch was Feines. Wenn Knoblauch- und Bierausdünstungen nicht dabei sind, ist es doch ok.


----------



## Ripman (25. April 2007)

Tach,

Uschi und ich würden uns anschließen. 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Mr. Hide (25. April 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> Uschi und ich würden uns anschließen.



...wenn ?

(immer dieser Konjunktiv als falsch verstandene Höflichkeitsform )


----------



## Mr Cannondale (25. April 2007)

Bei dieser Albernen XYZ Tour bin ich auch dabei: wichtig wäre noch ne ?! Einkehr 
in ABC


----------



## Ripman (25. April 2007)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> ...wenn ?
> 
> (immer dieser Konjunktiv als falsch verstandene Höflichkeitsform )



... dann das Wetter hält und Du während dem Biken den Mund hälst


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (25. April 2007)

Hi J.....,

werde gleich mal vor meinem Herrn und Gebieter auf die Knie fallen, in der Hoffnung ihn davon zu überzeugen, daß wir auch mal wieder (zu 2.!) dabei sein werden .

Werde Dich über den Erfolg meiner Aktion auf dem Laufenden halten  .

Lieben Gruß und hoffentlich bis zum 1.Mai ähhh neee  , natürlich bis Sonntag an der alten Ziegelei!!

Marion


----------



## Mr. Hide (25. April 2007)

Jetzt gehts los,

lauter netter Beinharte melden sich an, ich bin entzückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (26. April 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> ... dann das Wetter hält und Du während dem Biken den Mund hälst



Und wie soll unser Guide dann den Lenker halten?   

Ich seh schon, ich werde am Sonntag fleißig üben müssen, um auf euren Stand der Technik zu kommen.  

@M&M: fein, dass ihr auch kommen wollt, dann kann ich euch ja das angekündigte Eis zukommen lassen!!

Bis denne
Bettina


----------



## happybikerin (27. April 2007)

Hi Leute!
Ich komme auch mit und froi  mich schon sehr!!!! Ach übrigens...long time no see and bike blue elise!!!
Liebe Grüße
(die)Alex


----------



## Mr. Hide (28. April 2007)

happybikerin schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich komme auch mit und froi  mich schon sehr!!!! Ach übrigens...long time no see and bike blue elise!!!
> Liebe Grüße
> (die)Alex



@ Alex: Das freut mich, dass du dabei bist 

@ all: Bin gerade die Strecke zum Teil in Begleitung eines DIMB-zertifizierten Guides abgefahren. Der hat mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, wann denn die S2-Stelle kommt Dann habe ich noch eine gute Stelle zum Stürzen gesucht und nach kurzem Fahrfehler auch gefunden

Ich freu mich schon auf den 1.

LG Helge


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (28. April 2007)

Hi Helge,

also ob das langsamere M mitkommt steht immer noch nicht ganz fest, es schwankt noch zwischen dem Zweirad mit den 113PS und dem mit 0 PS  . Aber auf jeden Fall bring ich schon mal hübsche weibliche Verstärkung mit   !!!!

Na denne bis spätestens Dienstag!

LG Marion


----------



## matthias2003 (29. April 2007)

Wir sind auch dabei

Matthias+Mareike


----------



## Jens77 (29. April 2007)

Ich auch.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (29. April 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hi Helge,
> 
> also ob das langsamere M mitkommt steht immer noch nicht ganz fest, es schwankt noch zwischen dem Zweirad mit den 113PS und dem mit 0 PS  . Aber auf jeden Fall bring ich schon mal hübsche weibliche Verstärkung mit   !!!!
> 
> ...



Zuerst mal: SCHANDE ÜBER MICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

und jetzt: Marion, wenn das 2. M dem Teufelchen  nachgibt (also den 113 PS erliegt): Wir fahren auch - er kann sich ja mal melden. Übrigens - dann wäre er auch sicher nicht mehr das langsamere M.    

Viele Grüße und nochmals:
Schande über mich


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (29. April 2007)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> und jetzt: Marion, wenn das 2. M dem Teufelchen  nachgibt (also den 113 PS erliegt): Wir fahren auch - er kann sich ja mal melden. Übrigens - dann wäre er auch sicher nicht mehr das langsamere M.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Nicolas,
> ...


----------



## Ruderbock (29. April 2007)

"...... und wenn nochmal so ein teures starkes vor PS strotzendes Bike geschrottet wird, dann geb ich den Führerschein zurück und geh nurnoch biken (mit Muskelkraft!)".....    oder so ähnlich, oder??
Auf dass der Organspenerausweis niemals gebraucht wird!!

Viel Spaß, den werden wir schließlich auch haben
Gruß, Jens


----------



## Mr. Hide (30. April 2007)

So,

nach mehrmaligem Zählen der Anmeldungen komme ich auf 10 Teilnehmer (das langsamere M kommt ja sicher mit  ).
Desweiteren habe ich für die Überraschungstour 5 Geheimanmeldungen (4 Menschen und ein Hund).
Damit ist meine Guidekapazität erschöpft, da am 1. Mai mit großem Wandereraufkommen zu rechnen ist und wir ja Konflikten aus dem Weg gehen wollen.

Also jetzt bitte nur noch Nachrücker, wenn einer absagt!

Danke für euer Verständnis 

Bis Morgen
Jens


----------



## Ripman (1. Mai 2007)

Hi Jänz äähhmm Mr. Hide äähhmm Helge äähhmm ???

war ne schöne Tour, mit allem, für was Du sonst so stehst. Mit Ausnahme Deines obligatorischen, wenn auch spielerischem Sturzes. 
Dafür mit einem schönen Verfahrer einschließlich Trial-Section. Toll 

Da Uschi und ich den Schläferskopf wegen der wenig einladenen Äußerung der Wirtin verweigert hatten, genossen wir noch das Feuerwehr-Fest in Frauenstein mit je 2 schmackhaften Bratwürsten und frisch gezapftem Licher-Bier. Der anschließend zu flickende Platten bei Uschi trübte das Gesamterlebnis in keinster Weise.

Wir kommen gerne wieder mit.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## carboni (1. Mai 2007)

Schee wars! Alles bestens.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. Mai 2007)

Das war wie wir es von Helge gewohnt sind eine super Tour, selbst unser Eros war begeistert mit soviel Beinharten im Wald, auch der Paulanervogel hat mehrmals gerufen: weiter so " Superguide", Biken mit Freunden


----------



## Bettina (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Superguide,
es war wie schon gesagt wurde super.   Und vor allem diese Frauenquote muss die erst mal einer nachmachen.   

Bis bald wieder,
Bettina


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Mai 2007)

Da hab ich wohl mal wieder was verpasst 

Musste gestern eine neue Variante der Pfalz-Burgentour für Club- und DIMB-Wochenende abfahren. War auch "nicht so schlecht". Jede Menge neue fluffige Trails entdeckt. 
 Allerdings war die Frauenquote mit mir allein deutlich schlechter


----------



## fUEL (2. Mai 2007)

Hi, Thomas verrat doch mal was über die Trails in de palz ---brauchts derbes Gerät oder schnelle Feile???

Glaub alle freuen sich schon
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (2. Mai 2007)

da hier off-topic mach ich gleich im open trails forum nen infothread auf.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (2. Mai 2007)

Na dann gibts - um es zu wiederholen und zu festigen - auch noch meinen Senf dazu  :

Jensens, da muß ich Jürgen doch sehr Recht geben, war ja echt schön gestern, aber wo war denn der obligatorische Faller  . Das muß am Gardasee besser werden !!!!!

Dickes Lob an unseren Beinhart-Hund. Hat prima mitgemacht und sich sogar durch den Singletrail-Abrutscher nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen. Im Gegensatz zu seinem Herrchen hat er auch keinerlei konditionellen Schwächen gezeigt   . 

Dank meines fehlendem Mathias mad:   ) sind wir Frauen nur ganz knapp an der 50% Marke vorbeigeschrappt!!! Das soll uns mal einer nachmachen!!!!!!

Hat Spaß gemacht. Und nochmal vielen Dank an Carboni, der Dank eines kleinen Umweges (...) mich fast noch bis vor die Haustüre begleitet hat. Geteilter Gegenwind ist halbe Gegenwind oder so...   

Viele Grüsse vom 0PS-M


----------



## Mr. Hide (2. Mai 2007)

Also da bin ich ja echt gerüht ob des Lobes 

Es war sehr schön mit euch, eine entspannte Truppe in heimischen Gefilden!

Ich verspreche euch, dass es nicht die letzte Tour dieses Jahr war. Jetzt muss nur noch meine Kondition verbessert werden und dann geht  es in noch fernere Galaxien 

Die hohe weibliche Beteiligung hat mich auch sehr gefreut, zeigt es doch, dass sich mein Ruf als Frauenversteher herumgesprochen hat 

So, genug Smileys für heute...

Euer Jens


----------



## Starrbiker (3. Mai 2007)

Das heißt gerühRt 
und nicht geschüttelt

Was lese ich da von Frauenquote ?
aber is mir eh zu weit weg...............


----------

